# Happy Halloween



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

​
*I've sat and carved my pumpkin this morning *


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)




----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

​


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

where is everyone I have stocked up on haribo and cant eat them myself.... 

K is dressed as a cat but going to bed soon...I have a witches hat on.....


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

gutted no halloween background or graphics on FF today 
D has been to a halloween party this afternoon and is now hypo from the party food


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I have had absolutely NO trick or treaters  

I have seen them all walking past and heard them but noooooooooooooooooooooooooooone as called at my house  

I remember when I used to go trick or treating when I was young there used to be loads more!

I have seen loads of penny for the guy'ers this year though but they dont really do a very good job any more!!


----------

